# unna boot



## perrigoc (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a physican that is using 5 FU cream (5-fluorouracil) to a pt. legs for  pre-cancers
(AK'S) 702.0 dx. then wrapping their legs in a unna boot. My question is  there away to charge for the unna boot application done by our nurses and be cover,my dx codes are 702.0 or v58.69 high risk med.


----------

